# I like the new theme.



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

I like the new theme, with the recent posts, do you?

ADMIN EDIT: http://i.imgur.com/nyPJ8md.png

I added 'Recent Topics' to the forum index, then removed it. Please see the image posted above and vote whether you like it or not.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2013)

No. We already had a recent topics (still do) to the bottom right.

This makes you scroll down further to get to the section you were looking for.

Also, we still have that "View New Content" at the very top.


----------



## shovenose (May 17, 2013)

I dislike it.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

It can be added/removed. I've heard a lot of mumbling about wanting recent things to be easier to find. Personally, I don't like the recent topics on the sidebar and I do use the 'View New Content' link up top.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

I like it for the fact that it shows more about the current topics, and is a small scroll down to where each sections are.


----------



## MannDude (May 17, 2013)

Image posting is broken at this moment, getting it fixed.

Here is the new theme he was referring to: http://i.imgur.com/nyPJ8md.png

Mun, you want to add a link to that in your post?


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Is it a new theme or just moved sections (or widgets)?

I want a different theme with different colors if that can be enabled by individual user using Change Theme option at bottom.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Is it a new theme or just moved sections (or widgets)?
> 
> I want a different theme with different colors if that can be enabled by individual user using Change Theme option at bottom.



Just move of widgets.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Just move of widgets.


 
Congrats on your 100th post 

I think *View New Content* on the top is enough imo. May be just make the same link on Main navigation before Community Chat.


----------



## Mun (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> Congrats on your 100th post
> 
> I think *View New Content* on the top is enough imo. May be just make the same link on Main navigation before Community Chat.


Thanks, but sadly the view no content is ehh. I sorta find it shitty, and rather would browse through the sub topics then look at it. I wish I could pick it as I would rather have it the way shown in the initial pic.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Mun said:


> Thanks, but sadly the view no content is ehh. I sorta find it shitty, and rather would browse through the sub topics then look at it. I wish I could pick it as I would rather have it the way shown in the initial pic.


 

But the widget does show only 5 posts at once. I liked view new content page because I can see many new/changed threads at once like in the Vanilla days.


----------



## Mun (May 18, 2013)

vanarp said:


> But the widget does show only 5 posts at once. I liked view new content page because I can see many new/changed threads at once like in the Vanilla days.


Just preference, but I hate having a long list of things that are generally null when I am only intent on watching 2 or 3 threads for comments.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> It can be added/removed. I've heard a lot of mumbling about wanting recent things to be easier to find. Personally, I don't like the recent topics on the sidebar and I do use the 'View New Content' link up top.


On that train of thought, boss - could the View Content link also be placed on bottom?  Or, more importantly... either a 'back to top' or a popup menu icon added to the footer of the mobile view? :3  Scrolling all the way back up on a phone just to get back to viewing new threads is a bit of a pain =\


----------



## Nick (May 18, 2013)




----------



## mikho (May 19, 2013)

Can't find the "mark all forums as read" link anywhere...

it used to be att he bottom besides the help link but after some update it's no longer there ... help !!


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

I like this theme, but I didn't see the previous one.


----------

